# Need your feedback on growing food without a yard!



## MarjoryWildcraft (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi everyone, 
I recently got back to Puerto Rico, where I spend my winters guerrilla gardening and supporting local homegrown food movements... It's been an amazing quarantine here, but of course, we're preparing for when we might not have as much imported food. I always like to grow my own food and even started a plot near my neighbors earlier in 2020 on public land. 
While public land gardening is so much fun, I still prefer to walk in my backyard for fresh greens. I don't exactly have that luxury in Puerto Rico, but I do make way with planters and pots wherever my landlord allows...
I would love to discover and create new ways to grow way more food. I'm working with neighbors, starting an organic farm, and reaching out to the farmers' at the farmers' market. What are some cool ways you've learned to grow food without a yard? 
Warmly,
Marjory


----------



## MarjoryWildcraft (Oct 27, 2020)

I vlogged some conversations in Puerto Rico earlier this summer on growing food without a yard. Message me for links if you want to take a look behind the scenes


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

no clue... never not had a yard, except for apartment in college years.... pretty sure lots have figured out hydroponics and internal grow rooms....


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> no clue... never not had a yard, except for apartment in college years.... pretty sure lots have figured out hydroponics and internal grow rooms....


I'm thinking about getting an indoor hot-house for my spare bedroom. Years ago, I had some experience growing indoor plants of a particular variety. Won't say what they were.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I think if you worked at it, you could produce a decent amount of food from one of the larger AeroGardens. They aren't cheap but I'm not sure you could put together a less expensive aeroponics system from scratch. The larger gardens are stackable, so you could fill a wall with them. The light might be offputting unless you had a spare room to devote to them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> I think if you worked at it, you could produce a decent amount of food from one of the larger AeroGardens. They aren't cheap but I'm not sure you could put together a less expensive aeroponics system from scratch. The larger gardens are stackable, so you could fill a wall with them. The light might be offputting unless you had a spare room to devote to them.


Seems like the smart money would be on raising hydro killer weed under lights indoors and peddling that to buy food. Just trying to cover all the bases here. Maybe figger out some way to get some real Sun on it to lower the electric bill.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

bigwheel said:


> Seems like the smart money would be on raising hydro killer weed under lights indoors and peddling that to buy food. Just trying to cover all the bases here. Maybe figger out some way to get some real Sun on it to lower the electric bill.


Providing there's any electricity.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..thats true. Think we talked about how after the hurricanes the criminals head to the sound of generators.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MarjoryWildcraft said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently got back to Puerto Rico, where I spend my winters guerrilla gardening and supporting local homegrown food movements... It's been an amazing quarantine here, but of course, we're preparing for when we might not have as much imported food. I always like to grow my own food and even started a plot near my neighbors earlier in 2020 on public land.
> While public land gardening is so much fun, I still prefer to walk in my backyard for fresh greens. I don't exactly have that luxury in Puerto Rico, but I do make way with planters and pots wherever my landlord allows...
> I would love to discover and create new ways to grow way more food. I'm working with neighbors, starting an organic farm, and reaching out to the farmers' at the farmers' market. What are some cool ways you've learned to grow food without a yard?
> ...


Hey Marjory!

Great to hear from you again! :vs_wave: I'm fortunate to have plenty of land to grow food. We've gone mainly to raised beds but if your landlord won't allow you to build raised beds, I'd go with multiple pots and containers.


----------

